# What do you think about my website?



## Arkon (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,
what do you think about my website?
PHOTO RETOUCH-RESTORATION,retouching faces,old picture repair,digital image fix


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks good but here are some quick points:

- I am not sure about the menu being in pink with a black background.
- I really don't like the two white boxes on the left and right side of the header
- The amount of content on the first page is a bit overwhelming
- It looks really kind of cluttered and without a clear focus point.

Here's a good resource for great photography website design:

35 Beautiful Photography Websites - Smashing Magazine


----------



## Arkon (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you *GreatPhotoRace *for your opinion.
I thought the menu is visible enough, besides there is another menu on the left, but i will work on it. What kind of "two white boxes" do you mean?
That is thrue, first page is full of the text information, it is because of search engine optimalization, you know i need to show that web site people, so they need to find me in google if i want to make a photo retouch for them  also you can find a lot of graphics and photos, so you don't have to read that all if you don't like it. I thought it will be good to describe everything. I agree about clear focus point, but it is not a photograper's portfolio where you need to show that what is the most important-your photo, i need to show people examples and explain what i can do whit them photos. I will keep your opinion in my mind and i will try to make my website better,
thank you, once again


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2011)

Arkon said:


> Thank you *GreatPhotoRace *for your opinion.
> I thought the menu is visible enough, besides there is another menu on the left, but i will work on it. What kind of "two white boxes" do you mean?
> That is thrue, first page is full of the text information, it is because of search engine optimalization, you know i need to show that web site people, so they need to find me in google if i want to make a photo retouch for them  also you can find a lot of graphics and photos, so you don't have to read that all if you don't like it. I thought it will be good to describe everything. I agree about clear focus point, but it is not a photograper's portfolio where you need to show that what is the most important-your photo, i need to show people examples and explain what i can do whit them photos. I will keep your opinion in my mind and i will try to make my website better,
> thank you, once again



I don't think you have many flattering photos in your portfolio. A lot of them are just not edited all that well, especially the "Background removal" examples, as well as the "cropping example" of the child's head. 

You can optimize your website for search engines in other ways that adding "tags" at the bottom of your page. It looks unprofessional. You should have that in your header tags in the CSS/HTML. That's what search engines pick up on first.


----------



## Arkon (Jun 16, 2011)

hmmm....headers tags are full of keywords, also anchortext, the bottom tags its only a simple, short information what a website is about, and also that text arena is for a keywords, a lot of professional do like that, i don't think that bottom will the most catch my clients eye, but it can helps. I am not the best SEO "master", but my SEO works very good. So you don't like my photo retouch? Do you think that f.e. removing people from the background and other artefacts  i did is not professional? i am talking about my wedding photography restoration or photo retouch and skin retouching(got a few examples)is also not professional? right? That is so fascinating If you dont like that girls or that way of retouch it doesn't mean that is not professional job. It is easy to make a "photo retouch" when professional photographer do a photo, because qualitu of that photo is perfect, try work on other photos.
Thank's


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2011)

Arkon said:


> hmmm....headers tags are full of keywords, also anchortext, the bottom tags its only a simple, short information what a website is about, and also that text arena is for a keywords, a lot of professional do like that, i don't think that bottom will the most catch my clients eye, but it can helps. I am not the best SEO "master", but my SEO works very good. So you don't like my photo retouch? Do you think that f.e. removing people from the background and other artefacts  i did is not professional? i am talking about my wedding photography restoration or photo retouch and skin retouching(got a few examples)is also not professional? right? That is so fascinating If you dont like that girls or that way of retouch it doesn't mean that is not professional job. It is easy to make a "photo retouch" when professional photographer do a photo, because qualitu of that photo is perfect, try work on other photos.
> Thank's



It isn't professional. None of the photos that were retouched are up to a professional standard IMO. None of those photos would be caught in my portfolio. 

http://www.photoretouchdigitalrestorationdesign.com/photo-retouch/retouching-faces.jpg <--- Skin tones are totally blown, hair is red

http://www.photoretouchdigitalresto...-images-design/white-design-portrait-face.jpg <----- Pixelated, and totally blown out. Complete loss of detail. 

http://www.photoretouchdigitalrestorationdesign.com/photo-retouch/photo-retouch-retouching-skin.jpg <----- Makes her face look like plastic 

http://www.photoretouchdigitalrestorationdesign.com/photo-retouch/photo-cropping.jpg <------------ Why would anyone crop the corners off an image? That's not even a good crop. 

http://www.photoretouchdigitalrestorationdesign.com/photo-retouch/retouch.jpg <------------ Left cheek is blown out and blending in with the background.  

http://www.photoretouchdigitalrestorationdesign.com/photo-retouch/background-removal-retouch.jpg <------- Loss of detail in the hair on both subjects. 

http://www.photoretouchdigitalrestorationdesign.com/photo-retouch/photo-manipulation-edition.jpg <---------- What is this I don't even


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> http://www.photoretouchdigitalrestorationdesign.com/photo-retouch/retouching-faces.jpg <--- Skin tones are totally blown, hair is red
> 
> http://www.photoretouchdigitalresto...-images-design/white-design-portrait-face.jpg <----- Pixelated, and totally blown out. Complete loss of detail.
> 
> ...


I lol'ed


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2011)

Awwww, you guuUuuys..he pulled his website down.


----------



## simpy (Jun 18, 2011)

The domain name alone puts me off and i cant even see the site.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 19, 2011)

OP, you asked for insight on your site, and instead of fixing it you take it down?


----------

